# Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2009)

*Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. Dezember 2009)

*Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Bin mal gespannt, wie das mit der Kühlung für die SpaWas der 58x0er aussieht. Ob hier der Kühler mit der Bodenplatte der 50er zusammenpasst, und wie das mit der 70er geregelt wird...


----------



## Pravasi (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich dachte(aktuelle PCGH,S.16) aufgrund der Grundplatte ist die 5870 sozusagen resistent gegen Kühleralternativen?


----------



## SGD (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Mk-13
+Enermax Apollish(temp-geregelt)
=

könnt doch gut klappen oder?!


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie der so im Test abschneiden wird. Ich kann mir gute Leistungen vorstellen. War aber kla das Prolimatech einen VGA Kühler rausbringt da schon das auf der Seite einen Bereich dafür da war.


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Das sieht doch gut aus... da ich Weihnachten meine HD5770 hab', wäre das eine wirklich schicke Alternative zum aktuellen Kühler.


----------



## Tytator (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Für mich nur bei einem Preis < 40€ interessant, da silent nicht sehr wichtig ist, dafür OC, welches auch jetzt schon stabil läuft.
In einem Jahr, wenn der Preis gesunken ist und die Kompatibilität auch, wie es in der Werbung steht, für zukünftige Karten gewährleistet ist, wird das Teil deutlich interessanter sein.


----------



## Havenger (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

also hab den megahalems und wenn jetzt auch der mk13 so gut wie der wird  ...

kann nur sagen sehr gute quali und vor allem leistung was prolimatech da bringt  ...


----------



## PontifexM (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Tytator schrieb:


> Für mich nur bei einem Preis < 40€ interessant, da silent nicht sehr wichtig ist, dafür OC, welches auch jetzt schon stabil läuft.
> In einem Jahr, wenn der Preis gesunken ist und die Kompatibilität auch, wie es in der Werbung steht, für zukünftige Karten gewährleistet ist, wird das Teil deutlich interessanter sein.


 

40 € für ein vga lüfter ?! ne danke . . . bis 30 € finde ich in ordnung.


----------



## bluecube (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

bis 40,- geht grad noch so  
Aber dann bitte auch in Nickelschwarz und mit Enermax Appolish
Wenn die Leistung so ist wie beim Megahalem, dann gute Nacht für den Rest.
Die Spawas sollten nicht das Problem sein, da man ja 2 Lüfter draufschnallen kann und vllt. gibts ja auch kleine Kühlkörper wie beim neuen Scythe...


----------



## BoondockSaint (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie das mit der Kühlung für die SpaWas der 58x0er aussieht. Ob hier der Kühler mit der Bodenplatte der 50er zusammenpasst, und wie das mit der 70er geregelt wird...


 
Da hat Thermalrigth gerade was auf ihrer Website vorgestellt. Dazu gibt es auch seit ein paar Minuten einen passenden Thread hier im Forum! 

Zum MK-13:
Auch wieder ein dicker Brocken. Wen der von der Leistung her stimmt, kann der für manche eine echte alternative sein.


----------



## kuer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ich finde den Kühler ziemlich Sinnfreifür die 5XXX. Der Original Kühler der 58XX und der 57XX ist leise und kühlt gut. Aus einem geschlossenem Gehäuse ist er im Betrieb(spielen nicht benchen) nicht raus zu hören. Weder die 58XX noch die 57XX. Für die 48er Serie ist das was anderes, diese kann einen neuen Kühler vertragen, wobei es da auch schon andere gute Kühler gibt. Also für mich ist der MK-13 überflüssig.  für Optik freaks mag das anders sein.


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Also in Schwarz wäre der sicherlich ziemlich genial... ein optischer Leckerbissen.


----------



## Havenger (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

bin mal gespannt obs den auch mal für die 5970 geben wird ...


----------



## Brzeczek (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

@PCGH

Ein Test mit einer HD 5870 wäre angebracht


----------



## Ahab (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Oh ja. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus. Schön dass sich endlich mal was regt bei Prolimatech.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

*@ Brzeczek*

Bei einer HD5870 habe ich Angst um die SpaWas


----------



## mayo (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ist quasi ein schicker und "dickerer" TR T-Rad².
Hoffe nur das die SpawaKühler und die Ramkühler besser haften als die vom T-Rad².


----------



## Mike1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Die übersehen mal wieder eine wichtige Sache: Bei heutigen Grafikkarten wollen die Spannungswandler gut gekühlt werden. Ob das mit diesen, zwar vergleichsweise großen, Kühlköpern zum Aufkleben gut klappt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch GDDR5 entwickelt ja relativ viel Abwärme.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir das zu teuer ist.
Für den Kühler alleine würde ich 30€ sagen, mit dem ganzen kleinkram der dabei ist, Heatsinks und so 40€ gerade noch OK. Aber 50€ dann noch Lüfter, Porto und WLP brauch man ja auch noch... da ist man ganz schnell bei 70 bis 80€.... die spar ich mir doch lieber für die nächste Graka und ertrage den gelegentlichen *Lärm* meiner GTX260 -.-


----------



## da brew (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*



mayo schrieb:


> Ist quasi ein schicker und "dickerer" TR T-Rad².
> Hoffe nur das die SpawaKühler und die Ramkühler besser haften als die vom T-Rad².



also bei mir kleben die wunderbar.

@zerobang:

wlp ist dabei und lüfter gibts auch gute günstige.


----------



## mayo (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*



da brew schrieb:


> also bei mir kleben die wunderbar.



Bei mir damals leider nicht. Die Pads waren auch so ziemlich trocken und hart.. Hab damals wohl ein "Montagsexemplar" erwischt ;(


----------



## Havenger (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

würde sagen das prolimatech definitiv das zeug zum besten hersteller für kühler hat ... nur weiter so ...


----------



## freakyd84 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

so lange die qualität und kühlleistung stimmen wirds gekauft^^ dennoch finde ich den preis etwas hoch gegriffen, da nicht mal nen aktiven lüfter dabei ist. mk-13 +scythe slip stream 800


----------



## Fleshless (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Der Kühler in verbindung mit den neuen 

Thermalright VRM R3/R4

sollte auch die 5870 in den griff bekommen jedoch wird das dann mit einer menge Euro´s bezahlt.

wers übrig hat bekommt hier volle leistung zum vollen preis.


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Wenn die Leistung stimmt, ist man auch bereit, den Kühler zu kaufen. Ich werde mal sehen, was meine neue HD5770 sagt, wenn sie in Betrieb genommen wird. Sollte ich mich an ihr stören, fliegt der Kühler raus.


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Brzeczek*
> 
> Bei einer HD5870 habe ich Angst um die SpaWas




Ok, dann Bitte mit den SpaWas Kühler von Thermalright, wenn es die demnächst zum kaufen gibt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Die wollte ich mit dem Spitfire testen


----------



## tRauma (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Test auf CB


----------



## Blaster (8. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

So ich hab mir das gute Stück dank des Berichts in der PCGH mal gekauft. Das Teil passt definitiv nicht auf meine XFX HD5770. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht? 

Ps.: Auf der Herstellerseite steht auch nicht das er kompatibel ist. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Daten noch nicht aktualisiert waren, da die 57xx ja etwas später auf den Markt kam. Das hat man jetzt davon, wenn man den Angaben der PCGH traut.


----------



## Schnibbel (8. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Nimm doch dein Wiederufsrecht in Anspruch wenn du noch Zeit dafür hast.


----------



## Blaster (8. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Werd ich auch nur das macht jetzt meine Grafikkarte auch nicht leiser


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

*@ Blaster*

Hatten wir *hier* schon. Unser Fehler, tut mir leid. 

Der MK-13 passt nicht.


----------



## Blaster (8. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Passt schon. nur könnt ihr den Artikel nicht evtl nachträglich ändern? Sonst passiert das noch mehr Leuten ^^ Bin ja scheinbar nicht der einzigste gewesen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Nachträglich ändern geht nicht. Aber kommende Ausgabe in den Fehlerteufel packen ist möglich und wird auch gemacht.


----------



## hot6boy (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

weiss jemand zufällig wie dick  die karte mit dem kühler +   lüftern ist ? 

weil ich nur 2 slots zu verfügung habe und im dritten die soundkarte werkelt...

also über 5,7 cm dick sollte sie nicht sein... dann kann ichs vergessen

zur not könnte man ja noch einen scythe slip stream ... slim lüfter draufbasteln...  
*
*


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Hy, ohne Lüfter 3 Slots, mit normalen 120mm Lüftern 5 Slots. Also Kannste knicken


----------



## hot6boy (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

echt....   


hab nochma geschaut    3 slots habe ich...   hatte vergessen meine karte als 2 slot zu zählen


ach ..dann werd ich wohl die gainward good edition nehmen....


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Kann mir jemand erklären wo da jez der Untschied ist ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Zwischen was denn ? ^^


----------



## tobi757 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Meint ihr der Kühler passt aufeine Sapphire HD 5850 Rev. 2 ? 

Hab mal eine Foto ohne Standardkühler gemacht ... Die Spannungswandler sind glaub ich anders verteilt als beim Standardlayout.


----------



## X Broster (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Nein, da die Befestigungsschrauben des Referenz ganz außen liegen.
Bei dir wurde die Länge auf einer Seite gekürzt.


----------



## tobi757 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ja der Spawakühler wird nicht passen das ist klar  

Aber der eigentliche Kühlkörper schon oder nicht ?


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

oxoviperoxe ich meine es gibt den MK-13 doch schon längst 
Warum kommt der jetzt nochmal in die News ?


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> oxoviperoxe ich meine es gibt den MK-13 doch schon längst
> Warum kommt der jetzt nochmal in die News ?



Der Thread ist auch schon älter, nur wurde der von irgendjemand wieder hochgeholt (was ja eigentlich auch kein Verbrechen ist ).


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

Ok ich bin doof


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ok ich bin doof


Ich hab mich auch erst gewundert woher der Thread auf einmal kommt 

Mal ne andre Frage: Gibts eigentlich irgendnen vergleichbaren VGA-Kühler neben dem Mk-13?


----------



## hot6boy (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech MK-13: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Anmarsch*

anscheind nicht  ....


----------

